# como funcionan las tarjetas musicales



## alec_eiffel (Mar 5, 2006)

saludos a todos, quería saber si alguno me puede decir que clase de circuitos utilizan las tarjetas de felicitacion musicales y como se hace para grabarlos, pues quiero grabar una canción para un jugete y pese que esa sería una buena opción, agradezco su atención y espero cualquier información. gracias


----------



## caliche (Mar 6, 2006)

Las tarjetas utilizan circuitos sintetizadores de audio al que les graban de fabrica las melodias, y por eso no es posible regrabarlas.

Saludos.


----------



## alec_eiffel (Mar 29, 2006)

pero se pueden comprar otros que no esten grabados o no?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

alec_eiffel dijo:
			
		

> pero se pueden comprar otros que no esten grabados o no?



Claro, por ejemplo el APR9600 permite grabar 60 segundos de audio, que maravilla no creen???? y puede grabarse en varios mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## electromen (Ene 14, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott podrias ayudarme con el circuito APR9600, e descargado el PDF del circuito, pero no se cual circuito graba el chip y cual los lee,, y lo mas importante como gravarlo????


----------

